# Voraussetzungen für einen SPS-Programmierer



## mepema (8 März 2013)

Schönen guten Morgen aus Berlin,

sicherlich wird diese Frage öfter gestellt, aber jeder hat so seine eigenen Hintergründe.
Gesundheitliche Gründe zwingen mich, meinen derzeitigen Job als freiberuflicher Musiker
an den Nagel zu hängen. Also zurück in den technischen Bereich.

Als gelernter Elektroinstallateur habe ich mit Asthma jedoch keine Chance.
Die Ausbildung zum EIB/KNX-Techniker (1994) hilft auch nix, weil in Berlin nichts
gesucht wird. Meine Kenntnisse in Visual Basic 6.0 und .NET reichen auch nur 
für meine eigenen Programme. Deshalb der Gedanke: SPS

Eine 5-Tage-Ausbildung für 1600 € geht nicht (muss ja noch Geld verdienen), also Fernlehrgang.

Nun wird die Welt nicht auf einen Newbie mit instituteigenem Lehrgangszeugnis warten.
Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es, mit diesem "Lehrgangswissen" in die reale Welt einzutauchen?

Klar, eine kleine S7 kaufen und eine Ampel programmieren - nee, mal ehrlich: Wie sehen realistische Wege aus?

Danke für konstruktive Vorschläge und einen schönen und erfolgreichen Tag 

Jürgen


----------



## Markus Rupp (8 März 2013)

Sofern du keine Informatikstudium oder besser Ingenieurstitel der gewünschten Branche hast bleibt nur der weg des Quereinsteigers, dieser ist aber mit unter nicht sehr einfach. Das SPS-Programmieren ist ja das eine (meißt einfachere geschäft). wichtiger ist das du ne ahnung von dem (zumeißt blech- und plastikhaufen) hast welche durch eine sps ins leben geholt werden sollen.

Bereich HLK-Anlagen (Heizung Lüftung Klima) solltest du was von thermodynamik, enthalpie, regelungstechnik, empirik und so weiter verstehen.

was ich sagen will ist: der umgang mit einer sps muß meiner meinung nach als werkzeug angesehen werden, der es erlaubt knowhow und problemstellung zu verbinden und zu bewältigen. Der beste SPS-Programmierer bringt nichts wenn er nicht versteht was er programmieren soll. 

Ich rate dir eine Firma zu suchen die gewillt ist dich als quereinsteiger anzustellen. dort kannst du dann dein nötiges wissen vermittelt bekommen. Der Grundkurs zur SPS-Fachkraft stellt dabei meiner meinung nach ebend nur eine basis dar, ist also quasi die "saht einbringen"


----------



## bo1986 (8 März 2013)

Wow heftige sache...
Also SPS-Programmieren ist mitlerweile auf einem sehr hohel level, wie du von Visul Basic her bestimmt kennst geht es bei der Entwicklung der Programmierung rasant voran und den Sprung aud das Level zu schaffen, mit dem man Geld Verdienen kann wird immer schwerer.

Ich für meinen Teil bin aktuell bei einer Firma untergekommen, bei der ich durch entsprehende Fachmänner und genügend Zeit mir die Programmierung aneignen kann. Jedoch hat es selbst für mich noch nicht zum TIA-Portal gereicht, weil dies hier noch nicht angefragt wurde.

Am besten ist learning by doing - aber das auch nur, wenn du kundenwünsche realisieren musst, mit denen du dich noch nicht auskennst, somit gibt es keinen weg am lernen vorbei und du wirst lernen wie du dir Informationen aus dem Internet besorgen kannst.
Also kurz um ich denke eine Firma, die dir die Möglichkeit gibt sich voll auf Progrmmierung zu konzentrieren wäre am besten. Danach kannst du dich entscheiden, ob du dich selbstständig machen möchtest..

grüße BO1986


----------



## Martin L. (8 März 2013)

[h=2]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/h]Hallo mepema,

also viel anspruchsvoller ist das umsetzen und nicht das programmieren!

Um richtig programmieren zu können, solltest du die komplexität einer Maschine begreifen.
Sprich, wie funktioniert die Maschine mechanisch, elektrisch, pneumatisch, hydraulisch etc.
Viele sog. Programmierer kennen nur Ihre Elektrotechnik (Scheuklappen) und können somit
das gesammte einer Maschine nicht erkennen, begreifen und dann nicht richtig programmieren.

Daher finde ich es sehr wichtig sich in die komplette Materie einer Maschine einzuschulen!
Also Pneumatik Schulung, Hydraulik, Mechanik, Elektrotechnik etc. wenigstens mal reinschnuppern bei
einer Maschinenbaufirma.​


​


----------



## mepema (8 März 2013)

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.

In früheren Zeiten habe ich mal mit der STEP 5 (?) ein paar kleine Schrankenanlagen programmiert, aber das ist lange her.
Und wie rasant die Entwicklung ist, habe ich mit Visual Basic erfahren. Sicherlich: In VB war ich Kunde und Programmierer zugleich,
wußte also genau, worum es ging (kannte meine "Maschine"). 

Aber mal ganz ehrlich: Wenn ich in einem Jahr soviel Kenntnis habe, um kleine Anlagen programmieren zu können
(ich nehme mal wieder meine Ampel, oder Schranke, Fließband etc) bin ich 58. Da ist die Chance wohl eher schlecht,
als Newbie in ein Team aufgenommen zu werden.

Ich werde wohl erstmal den Lehrgang machen, mir eine S7 kaufen und mich dort durchbeißen.
Mal sehen, was die nächsten 12 Monate bringen.

Danke noch mal an alle


----------



## Paul (9 März 2013)

Tut mir leid, aber ich habe das Gefühl dass Du auf das falsche Pferd setzt.

Wenn Du als Berufsmusiker was drauf hast, versuche doch in einem Tonstudio  oder ähnlichem Arbeit zu finden.

Ich denke Du hast etwas falsche Vorstellungen, was von einem  Programmierer erwartet wird.
Förderbänder und Schranken machen die Mechatroniker in der Berufsschule.

Es wird heute vorausgesetzt dass Du Dich auch mit Bus-Systemen, Analogwertverarbeitung, Antriebstechnik (Frequenz Umrichtern  Servo Achsen etc. )  Pneumatik, Hydraulik usw. auskennst.

Außerdem fährst Du jede Menge draußen rum (Inbetriebnahme, Service etc.)
Fast wie als Musiker.

Sorry für die harten Worte, aber denk mal drüber nach bevor Du Geld für einen Fernlehrgang und eine S7 ausgibst.


----------



## Perfektionist (9 März 2013)

Paul schrieb:


> Ich denke Du hast etwas falsche Vorstellungen, was von einem  Programmierer erwartet wird.
> Förderbänder und Schranken machen die Mechatroniker in der Berufsschule.


aller Anfang ist klein 


Paul schrieb:


> Es wird heute vorausgesetzt dass Du Dich auch mit Bus-Systemen, Analogwertverarbeitung, Antriebstechnik (Frequenz Umrichtern  Servo Achsen etc. )  Pneumatik, Hydraulik usw. auskennst.


das durfte ich aber auch lernen, als ich es benötigte.


Paul schrieb:


> Außerdem fährst Du jede Menge draußen rum (Inbetriebnahme, Service etc.)
> Fast wie als Musiker.


um so besser, wenn er es schon gewohnt ist.

@TE: ich würde mich an Deiner Stelle nicht großartig mit S7 beweisen wollen. Dich in S7 einzuarbeiten, vermittelt Dir jedoch die Selbstsicherheit, mit diesem Werkzeug zurecht zu kommen. Bevor Du Dir Gedanken machst, wie Du Dich Arbeitgebern gegenüber attraktiv darstellen kannst, bewirb Dich einfach so, wie Du bist. Berichte von Deinen VB-Projekten. In Deinem Alter zählt, was Du an Erfahrung mitbringst, nicht, was Du noch werden könntest. Es kann Dir passieren, dass ein AG sagt: "wie, die Hosenscheisserchenprobleme wollen Sie programmieren? Wir brauchen einen draussen, der die Fäden zieht. Als freiberuflicher Musiker können Sie doch das bestimmt, kommunizieren, organisieren...".


----------



## bike (9 März 2013)

Mir kommt diese Frage auch seltsam vor.

Als SPS Programmierer verdient man vie Geld, das ist die Grunddenke.
Doch das stimmt leider nicht (immer).

Wenn du dich neu orientieren willst/musst, dann mach mit dir selbst aus, was deine Interessen und Wünsche sind.
Erst wenn du dann davon überzeugt bist, Maschinen und Anlagen sind das, was du dir für den Rest deines Berufsleben vorstellen kannst, dann weiter in diese Richtung denken.

Du musst dir auch  klar werden, was überhaupt zu dem Beruf gehört.


Viel Erfolg bei deiner Entscheidung


bike


----------



## Ralle (9 März 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Mir kommt diese Frage auch seltsam vor.
> 
> Als SPS Programmierer verdient man vie Geld, das ist die Grunddenke.
> Doch das stimmt leider nicht (immer).
> ...



Ich glaube nicht, dass in erster Linie "Viel Geld" eine Rolle spielt, sondern die Dinge, die er vor seiner Musikerlaufbahn gelernt hat. Versuchen, darauf aufzubauen sind sicher der effektivste Weg. Aber es gehört viel Durchhaltevermögen dazu und ich weiß nicht, ob ich mir so einen radikalen Wechsel zutrauen würde, das ist sehr mutig vom TE, denke ich. 

@mepema
Ich denke, es wird nicht einfach werden sich das Wissen anzueignen, zuerst würde ich mal mit den Tutorials von Siemens anfangen, irgendwo hier im Forum gibt es links darauf, aber auch bei Siemens findet man die. Gleichzeitig würde ich mal bei ein paar Arbeitgebern vorfühlen, wie die Chancen aussehen. Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg, einfach ist es nicht, was du vorhast, aber das ist es ja nie.


----------



## bike (9 März 2013)

Ralle, das ist nicht immer der Grund, aber auch.
Ich habe ab und an mit Jungs zu tun, die etwas Probleme mit der Schule und / oder Ausbildung haben.
Deren Aussage, wenn ich erwarte, dass die zuerst etwas Mathematik und Deutsch lernen müssen, ist:
Ich werde doch SPS Programmierer, da bekomme ich viel Geld und dann brauche ich das andere nicht.

Die gehen echt zum AA und fordern Zuschüsse für Kurse bei BigS oder anderen ANbietern, obwohl es schon an den Grundlagen fehlt.

Daher der Hinweis von mir so wegen gut überlegen, was erwartet wird und was man machen will.


bike


----------



## Ralle (9 März 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Ralle, das ist nicht immer der Grund, aber auch.
> Ich habe ab und an mit Jungs zu tun, die etwas Probleme mit der Schule und / oder Ausbildung haben.
> Deren Aussage, wenn ich erwarte, dass die zuerst etwas Mathematik und Deutsch lernen müssen, ist:
> Ich werde doch SPS Programmierer, da bekomme ich viel Geld und dann brauche ich das andere nicht.
> ...



Der Threadersteller ist aber kein Schüler mehr, du darfst ihm ruhig ein wenig Lebenserfahrung zutrauen.


----------



## bike (9 März 2013)

Die Jungs mit denen ich auch zu tun habe, sind nach Urlaub auf Staatskosten auch keine echten "Schüler" mehr.
Ich traue zunächst jedem alles zu, da habe ich vermutlich falsch formuliert.
Ich wollte nur erklären, dass ich öfter erlebe, dass von falschen Voraussetzungen ausgegangen wird.
Und ohne den Beruf eines Elektroinstallateurs abzuwerten, stellt sich mir die Frage ob diese Ausbildung, die schon länger vorbei ist, ein idealer Einstieg ist.

Jeder der Beruf machen will oder macht und damit glücklich ist oder wird, gönne ich dies von Herzen.
Doch leider kenne ich auch andere Ergebnisse, wo nach 4 Jahren Studium und erfolgreichem Abschluss, die Realität den Kollegen an die Wand gedrückt hat.

Soviel dazu von mir.

@TE Viel Erfolg


bike


----------



## mepema (12 März 2013)

Also: Vielen Dank für all die doch sehr unterschiedlichen Antworten.

Mal zum Thema "Studiomusiker": Wenn ich genügend Luft hätte, eine Zeile aus "Something Stupid" ohne nachatmen zu singen, bräuchte ich mir keine Sorgen über die Zukunft machen.

Meine "Musterprojekte" waren natürlich nur symbolisch gemeint. Aber wenn es Programmierer gibt, die ihre Wohnung per SPS automatisieren wollen, liegt meines Erachtens mehr zwischen Himmel und Erde als "nur Strippenzieher" und "nur High End Programmierer". Ich denke, es gibt viele Nischen, die für kleine Programmierer übrig bleiben. Ich persönlich würde für eine Wohnung/ein EFH NIEMALS eine SPS einsetzen sondern den EIB/KNX. Dieser Bus wurde speziell dafür entwickelt - mein Fachbereich!

@ Ralle: Ich denke auch, dass meine technischen Erfahrungen eine gewisse Grundlage bieten. In den 90er Jahren habe ich schon Steuerungen für Abkipprampen der Müllbetriebe programmiert (Ampelsteuerung, Ziffernanzeige, Schrankenzustände, etc). Noch unter WIN 95 mit Visual Basic, graphischer Oberfläche und 8 ISA-Karten 16xI/O. Damals gab es (glaube ich) gerade die Simatic S5-95U. Aber als alter Basic-Programmierer war die Programmierung der Logikfunktionen einfacher.

Mal schauen, was die Zukunft bring.

Nochmals vielen Dank @all bis demnächst mal

Jürgen Perl, Berlin


----------



## Ralle (12 März 2013)

Na dann viel Glück, immerhin hast du doch schon gewisse Erfahrungen im Bereich SPS, da geht es sicher viel schneller.


----------



## Perfektionist (12 März 2013)

mepema schrieb:


> Ich denke, es gibt viele Nischen, die für kleine Programmierer übrig bleiben.


Ich wünsche Dir viel Glück dabei, diese Nische zu finden und viel Erfolg, diese Nische dann auszufüllen. (auch ich habe meine Nische mit Glück gefunden)


----------



## Fanta-Er (12 März 2013)

meine meinung,
ich denke du wirst probleme mit dem finden eines "zukunftigen" arbeitgeber haben.
wenn du astma vom amtsartz bestätigen lässt, kannst vieleicht eine umschulung beim "arbeitsamt" (wie es auch immer jetzt heist) rausschlagen.
ABER:
die bist nicht mehr der jüngste und junge mechatroniker gibt es wie sand am meer. die haben dann etwa den gleichen ausbildungsstand und sind stand der technik. der wichtigste punkt ist aber, ein 22jahre alter mechatroniker wird weniger gehalt fordern/billiger sein. alternativ passt es auch energieelektroniker. davon gibt es auch mehr als genug.

um wieder reinzukommen oder sich im selbststudium aufgaben zu stellen, brauchst nicht unbedingt bigS. ladt dir eine freeware version von codesys und schau ob es dir noch spass macht und es etwas für dein leben ist.

wenn ja, versuch über die arbeitsagentur eine unterstützte stelle oder praktikum zu bekommen.

ich gebe den meisten hier recht, dass sps mitlerweile nicht mehr nur ein paar i/o hin und her zu schubsen ist. datenbankanbindungen, archive, serververbindungen oder kopplungen zu anderen anlagen, über alle mögliche wege, sind mitlerweile standart. und wenn etwas nicht funktioniert rate mal wer zu erst gefragt wird . also wissen in pneu, elek und was die anlage macht ist elementar.

wird schwer...hf&gl
meine meinung.


----------



## zotos (13 März 2013)

In dem Alter ist es sicher nicht leicht eine "neue" berufliche Heimat zu finden. Grundsätzlich gefällt mir aber Deine Einstellung.



mepema schrieb:


> ...meines Erachtens mehr zwischen Himmel und Erde als "nur Strippenzieher" und "nur High End Programmierer". Ich denke, es gibt viele Nischen, die für kleine Programmierer übrig bleiben.
> ...



*ACK*


----------

